
Show HN: GoTeam – Simple Video Meetings - algesten
https://goteam.video
======
algesten
This is an alternative to Zoom. Some background: I work for Lookback, and our
main thing is doing video recordings of remote user research (UX) sessions.
For the "remote" part we use our in-house built WebRTC server network. At some
point last year we got fed up with Slack calls, Zoom, Appear In, etc and said
to ourselves "hey, we got this tech ourselves, let's use it!" So we've made
this chat and used it for our meetings for over a year now, and it is time to
share the joy :)

We share it for free now and we hope it will take off. If it is successful, we
will think about bandwidth costs and monetization later. One thing this does
give us already now is "free testing" of our Live server infra. The idea is an
old one, that any meeting room can be created on the fly like
[https://goteam.video/whatever-you-want](https://goteam.video/whatever-you-
want) Performance wise we regularly have meetings with 20+ people, how this
scales out is yet to be determined (please tell me if you find a limit!). If
it takes off, we also plan to build native mobile clients (no cross platform
frameworks).

Details: It's a full mesh network built on AWS where we put a server in every
available AWS region. It's not using WebRTC peer-to-peer but instead opts for
client-server. This obviously has privacy drawbacks, but recall our main
business is _recording_ live sessions, so even if we don't (yet) allow
recording of meetings, the solution is mainly for that scenario. However our
experience is that client-server typically works better for meetings spread
out over the globe because AWS internal transits are much faster than the open
internet.

We're trying to do privacy right, I wrote some about it here:
[https://tinyurl.com/y9mv9jgm](https://tinyurl.com/y9mv9jgm)

Happy to answer any questions about the tech or otherwise!

